# rugers new shotgun



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

Hey i was wondering if you all have heard anything about rugers new unsigle 12 gauge KTS-1234-BRE i seen it at the ATA's grand last year and havent heard anything about it. if you all know where i can find anything on it i would be vert grateful..

aaron


----------

